
Why online advertising sucks, and is a bubble - makimaki
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/doc/2008/10/21/why-online-advertising-sucks-and-is-a-bubble/
======
tyohn
Maybe its time for Google and others to step up and verify that the online
advertising they are selling is being used for the correct purpose. ~ Which in
turn will increase the price of the advertising which might have the effect of
creating a even better solution ~ would "bait and switchers" be willing to pay
"a lot" of money to run a bait and switch ad? Or maybe Google could add
"Google Verified" to ad words to insure "clickers" that they were getting what
expected to get...

~~~
ram1024
What is needed is a paradigm shift in marketing thinking. As it stands
companies are willing to throw banners on everything despite the poor return
on investment because they are running with the "saturate user eyeballs"
strategy. The web as it stands is the equivalent of watching a movie and every
car looks like a nascar with logos all over it.

we need to get back to genuine sponsorships. where companies are "proud to
sponsor" a site because the content is awesome and engaging. instead of 20
sponsors take 2 or 3 and work together to create a user experience that both
pushes the content and drives the brand. instead of slapping huge banners and
deceptive text ads get classy and work the branding into the navigation
interface.

i feel that when really good sites start getting these unique and exclusive
sponsorships and the companies stop paying for saturation, we'll start to see
a more evolved experience. and i'm damn sure the users will have more respect
for the companies that run like this.

